# 127 Hours on C4



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Heads up to say that Danny Boyle's '127 Hours' is on Ch.4 tonight at 9:00pm :thumb:

Seems to have made it to TV quite quickly.


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me. Better set the recorder. The Utah scenery is supposed to be something else. :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Got it on reminder, wanted to see it at the pics but was always unsure about it.

With it being on tv so quick I thought it might have been a bit poo? Like when thins go straight to DVD.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Bit overrated imo, not a lot happens and I didn't really feel as though I was in the full mode where I could feel what he was feeling. May of just been my mood that day I think?

One thing I will say, and I mean it genuinely, it's the only time I've got up twice during a film to get water!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Will be watchin this as well. Not seen it yet as I missed it in the cinema


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought it was a great film at the cinema! As you say Viper, I thought it made it to TV quite quick too.

Well worth a watch, and in HD methinks :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Is it as good as Open Water or Touching the Void? If so I may have to watch it!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

The reason it would have made it on to tv so quickly is because it is funded by channel 4 films. Same reason four lions, slumdog millionaire a few others came onto tv so quickly.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Good Film that, shame it is true and someone actually lost part of their arm though! Was abit grim watching him hack his own arm!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Good Film that, shame it is true and someone actually lost part of their arm though! Was abit grim watching him hack his own arm!


You should see some of the real videos of him doing a video diary :doublesho


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Won't be watching it again in a hurry.

Fascinating story though.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> You should see some of the real videos of him doing a video diary :doublesho


where did you find them mate...? tried looking last year when i saw film and read the book, from what i read online, he (aron ralston?) wasn't gonna release the footage, was apparently shown to danny boyle and james franco before they shot the film tho...good read and a great film i thought...don't think i coulda done what he did...:doublesho
love danny boyle's films and the music in them. sunshine,28 days later and of course trainspotting would be my favs...would love him to make the followup to trainspotting-porno...(if you read then read irvine welsh's trainspotting then porno,superb:thumb
rgds stu


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

just found the footage/vids on youtube...:thumb: they weren't on there last time i looked...
also found out the answer to the question i (and i imagine a lot of others) had after watching film...what happened to his hand trapped by the boulder...?
A/park rangers went back there and retrieved his kit, cleaned the blood up and it took 13 men and a winch/hydraulic jack to move the boulder...he then cremated his arm and spread the ashes in blue john canyon and scratched out the RIP he had carved in the wall by his name when he was trapped...
what a guy...:doublesho


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the interview the real guy gave to david letterman was awesome.im not sure the film worked to be honest,but lets face it,there isnt a great deal to work with is there lol.guy stuck down a crack with a massive boulder on his arm,i mean,what was there to gleem from the film ? excellent survival story,but if you want something similair and infinitely better do yourself a favour and get "Touching the void" incredibly moving and a brilliant story/half documentary about human survival.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I have to say I was very underwhelmed by it, and considering I normally love Boyle's films (Sunshine and 28 Days being the faves), felt quite disappointed.

Always going to be a very subjective thing, but I just didn't find myself connecting to the character, and in a film of this nature - where empathy with the protagonist is paramount, as there's little else to fill the duration - I was left a tad cold and unmoved by it I'm afraid.

This doesn't detract from my admiration of his movies, and you're never going to like everything a director puts out over their career. There's the odd Scorsese picture I gave a big 'Meh!' to for example, and I love most of his other work (in fact my final year degree dissertation was on him back in the day).


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

I really rate 127 Hours. Seeing it at the cinema it is the only film I have ever almost passed out whilst watching. That will stay with me.

Touching the Void is a fantastic film though.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

will have to check out Touching The Void...:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok ok I'm guna ask now... I nearly did last night. Did no one else read the thread title and think "holy f**kstix! Viper spent 127 hours on a Citroen c4???" ok just me then??


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Miglior said:


> Ok ok I'm guna ask now... I nearly did last night. Did no one else read the thread title and think "holy f**kstix! Viper spent 127 hours on a Citroen c4???" ok just me then??


Probably would have done actually if it wasnt posted in the films and tv section lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Miglior said:


> Ok ok I'm guna ask now... I nearly did last night. Did no one else read the thread title and think "holy f**kstix! Viper spent 127 hours on a Citroen c4???" ok just me then??


:lol: :lol: It never occurred to me actually that the thread title could be interpreted that way.....but now you mention it :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Touching the Void is definitely the better choice of film for Squeemish people :thumb:. I thought 127 hours was pretty good overall but the arm amputation bit was just vile :doublesho, graphic violence is one thing but watching someone hack their own arm off right in front of you is quite another, I actually had to look away at a couple of points, the fact I was watching it on a large screen in HD just made it worse. I think the reason it's come to TV so quickly is because it was made in conjunction with Channel 4.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Missed it
Aaron actually came across as a really nice guy in the "Alone in the Wild" series and you have to admire his will to survive.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Touching the Void is definitely the better choice of film for Squeemish people :thumb:. I thought 127 hours was pretty good overall but the arm amputation bit was just vile :doublesho, *graphic violence is one thing but watching someone hack their own arm off right in front of you is quite another,* I actually had to look away at a couple of points, the fact I was watching it on a large screen in HD just made it worse. I think the reason it's come to TV so quickly is because it was made in conjunction with Channel 4.


That's interesting because I think most people - arguably including Mr. Boyle, although he'd not admit it - the amputation scene is what the entire film is hanging on, and why, once the publicity machine geared up upon its release, it got the bums on seats. It's human nature and morbid curiousty I guess that people want to see that (even if they did watch it through their fingers or kept looking away at the worst bits).

Without that one sequence, would a film about a bloke trapped by a boulder got anyone interested? Anyone can claim the film works on other levels and all the rest of it, but I think most people would say; they either payed for the cinema ticket last year, or tuned in last night because they wanted to see the 'arm scene'.

Having watched it, and as I said earlier, been left a bit unmoved by the rest of the film, it's this rather shallow pinning of an entire picture on a few minutes of bloody 'surgery' that I found most disappointing from Boyle. He's a much, much better director than that, and although I guess someone was bound to tell the guy's story sooner or later, for me, it would have worked better as a docudrama, with an amalgamation of acted footage and interviews with the real person, rather than try and hang an entire film on it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Miglior said:


> Ok ok I'm guna ask now... I nearly did last night. Did no one else read the thread title and think "holy f**kstix! Viper spent 127 hours on a Citroen c4???" ok just me then??


+1... thought this was going to be an amazing detail!! :lol:

:buffer::buffer::buffer:

oh, and plus 1 on touching the void as well.... great film...

:thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I seen this in the cinema when it came out and didn't think it was great tbh.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

VIPER said:


> I have to say I was very underwhelmed by it, and considering I normally love Boyle's films (Sunshine and 28 Days being the faves), felt quite disappointed.
> 
> *Always going to be a very subjective thing, but I just didn't find myself connecting to the character, and in a film of this nature - where empathy with the protagonist is paramount, as there's little else to fill the duration - I was left a tad cold and unmoved by it I'm afraid.*
> 
> This doesn't detract from my admiration of his movies, and you're never going to like everything a director puts out over their career. There's the odd Scorsese picture I gave a big 'Meh!' to for example, and I love most of his other work (in fact my final year degree dissertation was on him back in the day).


That was a key point of the film for me, whilst I empathised and respected his guts once trapped... I didn't sympathise in the slightest! He was careless and arrogant and got caught out good when his actions caught up with him. It was then facing up to that reality, and how he dealt with that, that was interesting. The scenes with the Camelback water pouch thing, and his, erm... inventiveness with it - were very good I thought.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

VIPER said:


> That's interesting because I think most people - arguably including Mr. Boyle, although he'd not admit it - the amputation scene is what the entire film is hanging on, and why, once the publicity machine geared up upon its release, it got the bums on seats. It's human nature and morbid curiousty I guess that people want to see that (even if they did watch it through their fingers or kept looking away at the worst bits).
> 
> Without that one sequence, would a film about a bloke trapped by a boulder got anyone interested? Anyone can claim the film works on other levels and all the rest of it, but I think most people would say; they either payed for the cinema ticket last year, or tuned in last night because they wanted to see the 'arm scene'.
> 
> Having watched it, and as I said earlier, been left a bit unmoved by the rest of the film, it's this rather shallow pinning of an entire picture on a few minutes of bloody 'surgery' that I found most disappointing from Boyle. He's a much, much better director than that, and although I guess someone was bound to tell the guy's story sooner or later, for me, it would have worked better as a docudrama, with an amalgamation of acted footage and interviews with the real person, rather than try and hang an entire film on it.


I was actually quite surprised that he didn't drag out the amputation scene for longer and it wasn't actually as graphic as I had expected, it was still horrible to watch but no where near as graphic as it could have been. That scene was supposed to be the biggest part of the story and it was over really quickly.

As several others have said I just didn't connect with the character in any way, when 90% of the film is one person in one place being able to fully connect with the character and feel some sort of emotion for them is really important and here the film really doesn't deliver. It seems that Danny Boyle focused too much on the scenery shots (which are brilliant) rather than giving us a character that we can properly connect with.


----------

